# Cielo estrellado con led's



## APmino (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola a todos me gustaria como proyecto inicial montar en mi habitación un falso techo que simule un cielo estrellado, y no se como empezar.

Mas o menos lo que quiero es lo siguiente:

Con led's azules (si es mejor blanco diganmelo porfavor), que aun tengo que comprar porque no se que intensidad es la mejor, me gustaria simular un cielo estrellado que se encendiesen y apagasen de manera paulatina.

Ya que no quiero que todos se enciendan y se apaguen a la vez he pensado en montarlo en varios circuitos y luego sincronizarlos para crear el efecto deseado.

Como podria hacerlo? con condensadores? pero el problema que le veo es que con los condensadores los led's se encenderian de golpe y se apagarian a medida que se descarga, pero quiero que se enciendan igual que se apaguen. de manera suave.

no se si me explicado muy bien si hay alguna duda preguntenme, gracias de anteman.

Un novaton con muchas ideas y con pocos conocimientos para ejecutarlas


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 11, 2010)

con un micontrolador puedes hacer eso y muchas cosas mas, diferentes secuencias programables, en fin... todo depende del conocimiento que tengas y de las ganas que tengas de aprender

saludos


----------



## APmino (Nov 11, 2010)

la verdad es que el conocimiento mi do electronica es casi nulo, y las ganas de aprender son altisimas, pero no encuentro manuales basicos con ejemplos practicos, con los que guiarme.

Este proyecto lo quiero hacer para mi pareja que es una apasionada de la astronomia asi que son muchas las ganas que tengo. 

No quiero que me lo hagan todo echo pero si me pueden ayudar a orientarme un poco para poder encarrilarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cuantas secuencias quisieras tener? si son pocas, (5-6) se puede hacer algo ralativamente sencillo, ahora si queres lograr mas, se te va a hacer algo un poco dificil.


----------



## smd10 (Nov 11, 2010)

hola, ahí va una idea:
en principio, para hacer que se enciendan y apaguen suavemente, puedes hacerlo con un generador de onda triangular  (busca por ahí uno que sea facil) que lo que haría sería aumentar progresivamente la luminosidad y cuando llegue al máximo disminuiría tambien progresivamente. Tendrías que poner un generador de onda triangular por cada subcircuito que quieras controlar (bueno depende, no se como quieres hacer los efectos exactamente)

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2010)

las mejores cosas que vi, (que no comprendia como podian ser hechas con leds o algo asi ) al final eran de fibra optica.

averigua si conseguis y donde, se usan en juguetes.
no tengo idea si se consiguen mangueras largas.

pero te quedan puntos chicos, y varias la luz como se te ocurra.....busca un velador de esos de fibra optica que son como una fuete de hlos.


----------



## APmino (Nov 11, 2010)

tenngo pensado hacer unos 5 subcircuitos tampoco quiero que sea muy exagerado y como la habitación es grande puedo espaciarlos mucho y mezclarlos de tal manera que nunca esten ni todos encendidos ni todos apagados, a no ser que le de escapa y me interesa muchde la fibra optica se me escapa y me interesa mucho hacerlo con led's mas como reto que otra cosa.

Lo del generador de onda triangular no lo habia escuchado nunca, es muy complicado?

mi idea es poner una fuente de alimentación todavia por concretar ya que aun no tengo datos suficientes para saber cual es la mas adecuada.

5 subcircuitos exactamente iguales, misma cantidad de leds y los 5 en paralelo entre si, dentro de cada subcircuito meterle unos 100 leds (por decir una cantidad) en paralelo.

mi pregunta ahora seria el generador de onda triangular se puede desfasar para que cada subcircuito actue de forma independiente a los demas?

me estoy ilusionando y animando otra vez gracias


----------



## Chipchip (Nov 13, 2010)

para apagar y encender puedes usar 555 o 556 que son dos 555. Para que se apaguenlentamente no tengo ni idea pero lo pensare y lo buscare.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8167&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1250976121

tambien podría servir la onda senoidal, lo voy a provar y te cuento


----------



## smd10 (Dic 21, 2010)

hola!
¿que tal va el proyecto? ¿va saliendo?


----------



## josemavcf (Dic 14, 2011)

Retomando el tema  yo tambien estoy interesado en conseguir este efecto, he investigado y la forma es generando 5 frecuencias para 5 circuitos y meterele offset al generador subiendo la onda hasta la maxima tensión de los leds y poner algun circuito con menor tension para que de el efecto que no todas llegan a brillar igual


----------



## alecmander (Dic 14, 2011)

Usen PWM, van a conseguir un lindo efecto!!


----------



## josemavcf (Dic 14, 2011)

Pero como se puede cObtrolar el pwm automaticamente?? Manualmente es facil...


----------



## alecmander (Dic 14, 2011)

josemavcf dijo:


> Pero como se puede cObtrolar el pwm automaticamente?? Manualmente es facil...



Por software es sencillo metes todo en un loop ,varias el valor del ciclo de trabajo y listo.


----------



## josemavcf (Dic 14, 2011)

No llego a ese nivel ... Mediante micros?? Llego a contolar niveles de 0 o 1


----------



## alecmander (Dic 14, 2011)

josemavcf dijo:


> No llego a ese nivel ... Mediante micros?? Llego a contolar niveles de 0 o 1


Claro mediante algún microcontrolador, lee por ahí hay muchísimo ejemplos, es sencillo y te va a ahorrar mucho problemas, tiempo y dinero. 
Saludos


----------



## ramtronico (Dic 14, 2011)

claro mediante pwm en un microcontrolador es mas facil pero ahora como se podria hacer si el desea tener 100 led o bueno si yo quisiera hacer ese circuito pero tengo un pic 16f84 que solo tiene 20 pines como hago para poder hacerle el efecto a los 100 leds


----------



## alecmander (Dic 18, 2011)

ramtronico dijo:


> claro mediante pwm en un microcontrolador es mas facil pero ahora como se podria hacer si el desea tener 100 led o bueno si yo quisiera hacer ese circuito pero tengo un pic 16f84 que solo tiene 20 pines como hago para poder hacerle el efecto a los 100 leds



multiplexor + clock externo


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2011)

Si no se quieren complicar la vida con circuitos usen fibra optica, leds blancos y un motor sincronico...


----------



## maezca (Dic 18, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Si no se quieren complicar la vida con circuitos usen fibra optica, leds blancos y un motor sincronico...



Vi juguetes chinos que poseen un ramo de hilo tanza (nylon) transparente y un led en la base y la luz se transmite hacia los extremo. Se puede reemplazar la fibra optica por eso? supongo que si, ademas es mas barato y facil de conseguir.


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2011)

Si, hay que usar la imaginacion, no todo es IC...


----------



## chevaca (Dic 18, 2011)

pues una idea economica y facil es usar el circuito ya fabricado de alguna serie de luces de navidad (aprovechando la epoca) de esas que al presionar un boton cambias la secuencia ya para acomodar el voltage para los leds ya seria algo mas facil.
espero que te sirva mi comentario y ojala y puedas realizar lo que quieres.
felices fiestas!!! XD


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2011)

Viene unas luces de navidad con leds blancos, habria que probar...


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 18, 2011)

chevaca dijo:


> pues una idea economica y facil es usar el circuito ya fabricado de alguna serie de luces de navidad (aprovechando la epoca) de esas que al presionar un boton cambias la secuencia ya para acomodar el voltage para los leds ya seria algo mas facil.
> espero que te sirva mi comentario y ojala y puedas realizar lo que quieres.
> felices fiestas!!! XD



El otro dia abri una para soldarle un cablecito que se habia salido y me sorprendio ver que tiene un pequeño microcontrolador y muy pocos casi nulos componentes externos, no se como anda directamente a 220 y sin interferencias la verdad me sorprendio porque yo tengo echo un circuito para conectar un pic a 220 y tengo que poner un capacitor gigante y recontra filtrar todo.


----------



## ramtronico (Dic 19, 2011)

si es muy interesante como se puede hacer eso pero lo que deseo como dije antes es hacer un circuitos con luces leds y poder hacer diferentes efectos y aparte de eso hacer que la intensidad de los leds enciendan de a poco hasta llevar a su intensidad maximo se que se puede hacer con pwm y ahora pero si se quiere tener 100 o 200 leds me dicen que ponga un muxtiplexor y un circuito externo bueno eso si nose como podria hacerlo haber si alguien me puede ayudar con eso enviando un circuito para poder verlo y tratar de intentarlo pero mientras seguire buscando gracias ojala alguno me puede ayudar


----------



## djwash (Dic 19, 2011)

Y si haces esto:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Led-Cube-8x8x8/

Pero pones los leds en cualquier lado, no en forma de cubo, sino destribuidos por todo el techo...


----------



## ramtronico (Dic 19, 2011)

asu impresionante pero como lo hago que buen circuito seria bueno hacerlo pero se ve muy dificil pero igaul gracias muy buen circuito


----------



## jjusty (Dic 20, 2011)

creo que esta sería una buena solución, no?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Kit-Iluminacion-100-Cables-de-Fibra-Optica-Luz-Blanca-/120777632641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item1c1ee86b81


----------



## maezca (Dic 20, 2011)

jjusty dijo:


> creo que esta sería una buena solución, no?
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/Kit-Iluminacion-100-Cables-de-Fibra-Optica-Luz-Blanca-/120777632641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item1c1ee86b81



parece muy bueno, lastima que 50 euros es un montoon!


----------



## djwash (Dic 20, 2011)

Eso es lo mismo que proponia yo, usar fibra optica y algunos leds, estoy seguro que esa cosa no tiene 100 leds dentro...


----------



## maezca (Dic 20, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Eso es lo mismo que proponia yo, usar fibra optica y algunos leds, estoy seguro que esa cosa no tiene 100 leds dentro...



eso tiene un solo led a lo sumo uno de mas watts. Es un solo led y en la punta del led las 100 terminales de los cables de fibra optica. Tal cual como el juguete que yo decia, Mañana le saco una foto y se los subo.


----------



## jardok (Dic 21, 2011)

si yo opino lo mismo con fibra optica un motor con redurtora para hacerlo lento un led ultrabrillante blanco y un disco ranurado, un fondo negro y queda de maravilla de echo creo que lo hare XD solo me falta la fibra optica


----------



## nextys (Dic 21, 2011)

hola 
bueno mira podrías usar un 4017b con unos transistores y repartir los leds por todos lados ( con eso obtendrías un efecto muy lindo )


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes variar el efecto de vela, colocar los LEDs en distintas posiciones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RatonTuerk (Dic 26, 2011)

Yo, personalmente sería de la idea del pwm, te explico por que, si le hechas un ojo al cielo una noche estrellada vas a notar: primero, no todas las estrellas titilan; segundo, algunas brillan más que otras, sí que si usas fibra óptica un par de leds en bruto desparramados por el techo bienen bién; tercero, fijate que las estrellas no se encienden y apagan, sino que tienen un efecto vibrante, quizá te convenga hacer destellar a unos 30Hz un grupo de luces, a unos 15Hz otro grupo y unos 5Hz a otros. Por supuesto no va a ser destellar estrictamente, sino que podes agregarle un pequeño capacitor a cada grupo para que el ritmo no sea frenético.
Creo que además de más realista es un tanto más simple.


----------

